# Please teach your kids safety



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Twice in the last two weeks I have had bullets sent my way by bunny hunters. Both group were late teen/young adults. One group had two guys running and jumping through the brush with one hunters firing his large caliber handgun at the rabbit in my direction. Then the rabbit ran onto the road running in my direction 100 yards away. The other guy steps out pointing his AR down the road in my direction. I finally had to lay on the horn to stop him from shooting. It was some of the most reckless and dangerous firearms handling I've ever seen.

I commend those that strive to teach their kids safwty and responsibility. I realize young men let loose and do dumb things around that age. I was dumb too, but firearms are another matter. You don't come back from those mistakes.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know that just not "young adults" make careless choices when it comes to the excitement of shooting at a targeted animal, either small game or big game species. Safety should be in the forefront of every hunting/shooting trip. 

As this 2017 year begins I think that we all should make a resolution to become aware of our surroundings, and make sure of our target and bullet/shot pattern, and it's downrange direction. A Rabbit is definitely not worth a life!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Bucksnort said:


> Twice in the last two weeks I have had bullets sent my way by bunny hunters. Both group were late teen/young adults. One group had two guys running and jumping through the brush with one hunters firing his large caliber handgun at the rabbit in my direction. Then the rabbit ran onto the road running in my direction 100 yards away. The other guy steps out pointing his AR down the road in my direction. I finally had to lay on the horn to stop him from shooting. It was some of the most reckless and dangerous firearms handling I've ever seen.
> 
> I commend those that strive to teach their kids safwty and responsibility. I realize young men let loose and do dumb things around that age. I was dumb too, but firearms are another matter. You don't come back from those mistakes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


These kids are definitely ready for the Army and the Marine Corps.

Can't really blame them. They are just wired that way.

Until they turn 25 years old their brains are not yet fully developed. Most people do not realize this.

At 25 they become eligible to be promoted to sergeant and from that point on they act more like adults.

It's something that you cannot teach. It just takes time.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Karl said:


> These kids are definitely ready for the Army and the Marine Corps.
> 
> Can't really blame them. They are just wired that way.
> 
> ...


Is this a new rule? I got my E5 rank exactly one month after I turned 21. I haven't kept up with the military rules for many years.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Is this a new rule? I got my E5 rank exactly one month after I turned 21. I haven't kept up with the military rules for many years.


It wasn't when I was in the Marine Corps. Most picked it up around 21-22

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

And yet the DWR is taking things a different direction, allowing people to hunt now without hunters safety.


-DallanC


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Bucksnort said:


> It wasn't when I was in the Marine Corps. Most picked it up around 21-22
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


If you enlisted at 18 and were an exemplary Marine then I can see being awarded sgt-E5 at 21.

Semper Fi.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Karl said:


> If you enlisted at 18 and were an exemplary Marine then I can see being awarded sgt-E5 at 21.
> 
> Semper Fi.


Yep, there was variation in it based on MOS though. I was a grunt and the running average was 21-22. I think I saw E5 cooks at 20.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Staff sergeant E-6 and captain O-3 is when Marines have finally matured and become adults and are good at supervision. This usually happened around 25 or slightly older. Brain maturity at 25 is probably the main reason, although experience counts for a whole lot too. The armed forces make you grow up faster though.

I remember when I got out right at 25 following a 4 year tour requirement after NROTC/PLC that suddenly everything in life seemed to make sense, more than ever before. That's when I went on to grad school.


----------

